# Remote code for Philips hts8100 soundbar for Tivo Hr10-250



## maitaikevin (Jan 3, 2008)

Just got the Philips HTS8100 soundbar for christmas. Anybody know the remote code to get the volume to work with my Tivo HR10-250? I ran through the A/V list of Philips, but none of them worked. 
Thanks!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Unlikely that there is one. The TiVo remotes have codes for TVs and A/V receivers, and only some brands and model lines at that. Unless your soundbar responds to a Philips TV code, you're SOL.


----------



## crobey (Jan 4, 2002)

Have you found a solution? I have a Philips HTS3544 home theater system and I'm also looking for a code.


----------



## maitaikevin (Jan 3, 2008)

Never did get a code for the philips hts-8100, suffering with two remotes right now


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Why two remotes? Get a good universal remote like any one of the Harmonys.


----------



## jeremy3721 (Feb 16, 2002)

You have got to be kidding. I just spent 2 hours hooking up my Philips HTS3544 system and there is on remote code  Beyond dissapointed right now!


----------

